

The brain is hard-wired to obsessively love Google, Twitter, e-mail - JohnIdol
http://www.kurzweilai.net/news/frame.html?main=/news/news_single.html?id%3D10988

======
Novash
Please next time link directly to the article.

~~~
JohnIdol
will do :)

